

The Coming Technological Singularity (original essay on the Singularity, 1993) - michael_nielsen
http://www.accelerating.org/articles/comingtechsingularity.html

======
michael_nielsen
This essay by Vernor Vinge is the first thorough non-fiction description of
the Singularity. While the Singularity is often discussed on HN, I get the
impression that many people's ideas about it have been more influenced by
recent press accounts, and by Ray Kurzweil's writing, than by Vinge's essay.
Since the essay is very stimulating, and I don't recall seeing it posted
recently, I thought it was worth posting, despite the fact that many here will
have seen it before.

